# My first labels



## deboard (Feb 10, 2010)

My wife is in charge of the labels, and I told her she can do whatever she wants. She even came up with the name. Anyways, I thought they turned out pretty good.

I told her that beaujolais labels are often very colorful, and she ran with that. She scans from her sketch book to get started.


----------



## Green Mountains (Feb 10, 2010)

Tell your wife that she has a good eye for labels. What did she use to make them?


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 10, 2010)

Awesome labels. Your wife is truly gifted!


----------



## Wade E (Feb 10, 2010)

So what is that second one, passion fruit? Love the labes!


----------



## deboard (Feb 10, 2010)

She actually draws in her sketch book using pastels I think, and then scans them into paint.net where she finishes them. 

The second label is for my passion fruit-red grape concentrate wine. Chatelaine means "Wife of the lord of the castle". Since I told her that this wine is for her, I think she decided to call it that.


----------



## Green Mountains (Feb 11, 2010)

Wish I had the talent for original art.


----------



## deboard (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks, I'll pass the praise along to her. I wish I could paint or draw as well. Now I just have to make wine worthy of the labels!


----------



## koda_ky (Feb 26, 2010)

Tell Jean I love the art and can't wait to try the wine!!!


----------



## Noontime (Mar 18, 2010)

Those are beautiful. I would take notice them on a shelf in a store.


----------



## AlFulchino (Mar 18, 2010)

very impressive..


----------



## rawlus (Mar 18, 2010)

lots of nice labels lately... i love the original art. mine are from paintings ive done over the years, ill have to post them one of these days.


----------

